# Numbers are not right?



## baby (Mar 12, 2010)

Went to endo doctor yesterday - have not been feeling well since last July - a slow down hill - weight gain, puffy in the eyes, hands and legs in the mornings, fatigue, tireness, lack of energy, cold and just don't feel good. I have been on 0.112mg of Synthroid since I was diagnosied - about eight years ago - and then she changed it to 0.15mg and then six months later it was changed back to the 0.112 mg. I am also on Cytomel 5mcg - 1/2 in the am and he other in the pm. My numbers are:

TSH - 0.030 - 0.450 4.500
Triiodothyronine (T3) 117 - 83 - 200
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.6 - 2.0 - 4.4
Thyroxine (T4) 10.6 4.5 - 12.0
T3 Uptake 35 - 24 - 39
Free Thyroxine Index 3.7 - 1.2 - 4.9

She said that now that I am getting older - I just turned 50 - that my sex and other harmones are changing and that was the reason why my Synthroid was changed to 0.15 mg. To be honest with you - I don't understand why it was changed back to 0.112 mg - that was by another doctor. I see both of them. I know I am hypo, but I wish they could get it straight. She said that there was a miscommunication between either both of them or just one. I don't care who is blaming whom - I just want some energy back! I even talked to her about Armour and she talked about it for a while. It sounds to me that they just don't want to hassle with it because it is hard to come by and you have to "tweak" your dosage. It is just easier writing out the prescription for Synthroid, but if this doesn't work - I am asking her to put me on it. She said that she didn't have a problem with me being on it, but right now she just wanted to get be straight now because of the confusion.

Any comments would be most appreciated!

beth


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

baby said:


> Went to endo doctor yesterday - have not been feeling well since last July - a slow down hill - weight gain, puffy in the eyes, hands and legs in the mornings, fatigue, tireness, lack of energy, cold and just don't feel good. I have been on 0.112mg of Synthroid since I was diagnosied - about eight years ago - and then she changed it to 0.15mg and then six months later it was changed back to the 0.112 mg. I am also on Cytomel 5mcg - 1/2 in the am and he other in the pm. My numbers are:
> 
> TSH - 0.030 - 0.450 4.500
> Triiodothyronine (T3) 117 - 83 - 200
> ...


Welcome, Beth!! When were those labs done? They look excellent. They do not point to hypo. What dose of Synthroid are you on now? Plus, are you still on the 5 mcg. Cytomel?

Has your doctor run any antibodies' tests; ever?

I am thinking that perhaps you have low ferritin. If your iron stores are low, that can make you feel hypo. Have you ever had a ferritin test?
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ferritin/glance.html

I do think you could use just a little bit more Cytomel though as your FT3 is only slightly above mid-range. Like 2.5 mcgs. more for a total of 7.5 mcgs. per day. That is my humble opinion but do get that Ferritin checked.


----------



## baby (Mar 12, 2010)

These are my results from my last six months visit. The Ferritin, Serum says 179 - 10 - 291. I just had my blood work done yesterday and of course the results are not back. I am still on the 112mg Synthroid - unless she changes it. She said she might change it to 137mg or back to 150mg - depending on the blood results. Yes - I have had my antibodies checked before, but that was probably at the beginning - about eight years ago. She wanted me to do that test where you drink that suger syrup and it came back with the results of me being insulin resistance. My dad is a diebetic - I guess the apple does not fall far from the tree.

thanks for responding!

beth


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

baby said:


> These are my results from my last six months visit. The Ferritin, Serum says 179 - 10 - 291. I just had my blood work done yesterday and of course the results are not back. I am still on the 112mg Synthroid - unless she changes it. She said she might change it to 137mg or back to 150mg - depending on the blood results. Yes - I have had my antibodies checked before, but that was probably at the beginning - about eight years ago. She wanted me to do that test where you drink that suger syrup and it came back with the results of me being insulin resistance. My dad is a diebetic - I guess the apple does not fall far from the tree.
> 
> thanks for responding!
> 
> beth


Well, that too, Beth!! You could have insulin resistance (I do) and/or diabetes. I hope not but something is going on besides thyroid, I believe.

Do you have any stange symptoms that maybe don't really fit in w/ thyroid? I am wondering if you should be checked for Lupus and a few other autoimmune diseases also?


----------

